# Dwarf Hairgrass



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi i just recently purchased some Hairgrass for my planted tank.i have about 30 bunches of it,its about 1/2 inch in diameter.In each bunch looks like there is about 20-30 strains of grass..should i plant the whole bunch :?: or should i separate each bunch :?: Here is a pic of what i did so far there is about 6 bunches there and it looks like i should trim it down too...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

You want to seperate them into smaller bunches and plant them in a grid pattern within the confines of the area you want filled in.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey gnaster should i separate them enought where you can see a space between,like a area of 1/4 inch apart from each other,and will they fill in this way.
Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Not knowing how large an area you are trying to fill it's hard to say. I was advised when I first planted hairgrass to break the bunches up into smaller bunches and plant an inch or so apart. As reference the pic below was my original planting. That was then pulled back up and the bunches you see below were split into 4 or 5 and replanted in a grid pattern about 1 inch apart. The amount you see there covered over thress times the area seen below when planted as advised.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

one more tip about eleocharis - trim it before u plant it


----------

